# Oscar 2014: Tutte le nomination



## admin (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ecco tutte le nomination per i premi Oscar del Cinema 2014

C'è anche La Grande Bellezza ( http://www.milanworld.net/la-grande...scar-come-miglior-film-straniero-vt13963.html )

Miglior Film: Gravity, American Hustle, Captain Phillips, The Wolf of Wall Street, Nebraska, Dallas Buyers Club, Her e Philomena

Miglior Regia: Alfonso Cuaron (Gravity), Steve McQueen (12 anni schiavo), David O. Russell (American Hustle), Martin Scorsese (The Wolf of Wall Street), Alexander Payne (Nebraska)

Miglior attore: Matthew McConaughey, Chiwetel Ejiofor, Leonardo DiCaprio, Bruce Dern, Christian Bale

Miglior attrice: Cate Blanchett, Judi Dench, Sandra Bullock, Amy Adams, Meryl Streep

Miglior attore non protagonista: Jared Leto, Michael Fassbender, Bradley Cooper, Barkhad Abdi, Jonah Hill

Migliore attrice non protagonista: Sally Hawkins, Jennifer Lawrence, Lupita Nyongo, Julia Roberts, June Squibb

Miglior sceneggiatura non originale: 12 anni schiavo, The Wolf of Wall Street, Before Midnight, Captain Phillips, Philomena

Miglior film di animazione: Frozen, The Croods, The Wind Rises, Desopicable Me 2, Ernest & Celestine


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

A giorni vi do tutti i vincitori... sono uno psychic degli Oscar...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tanta roba American Hustle, lo andai a vedere il primo dell'anno...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo voi ce la farà stavolta Leo?


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo voi ce la farà stavolta Leo?



conoscendo l'academy vince McConaughey


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo voi ce la farà stavolta Leo?



Penso proprio di no anche perché a detta dei critici non è stata la sua migliore performance...

Ad oggi il favorito dovrebbe essere Chiwetel Ejiofor per "12 anni schiavo".


----------



## juventino (16 Gennaio 2014)

Io vedo favorito 12 anni schiavo. Secondo me è il film più forte. American Hustle e Gravity gli sfidanti.


----------



## Mou (17 Gennaio 2014)

io dico

Miglior film: Dallas Buyers Club
Miglior regia: David O. Russell
Miglior attore: DiCaprio (dovuto)
Migliore attrice: Cate Blanchett
Miglior attore non protagonista: Jared Leto
Miglior attrice non protagonista: Jennifer Lawrence
Miglior sceneggiatura originale: Blue Jasmine
Miglior sceneggiatura non originale: 12 anni schiavo


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

Stra favorito secondo me 12 Years Slave.
Spero vinca Leo perché se lo merita, ma ho idea che manco sto giro..... per me vince Ejiofor.


Blue Jasmine è uno schifo di film.


----------



## Mou (17 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stra favorito secondo me 12 Years Slave.
> Spero vinca Leo perché se lo merita, ma ho idea che manco sto giro..... per me vince Ejiofor.
> 
> 
> *Blue Jasmine è uno schifo di film.*



Ho avuto pareri simili al tuo da chi l'ha visto doppiato in italiano. Io l'ho visto in inglese e secondo me è l'unico modo per vedere valorizzata la sceneggiatura (di Woody Allen, che è il vero punto di forza del film). Non a caso, il film è candidato anche come migliore sceneggiatura originale.

E Cate Blanchett ha tirato fuori una delle migliori prestazioni femminili degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ho avuto pareri simili al tuo da chi l'ha visto doppiato in italiano. Io l'ho visto in inglese e secondo me è l'unico modo per vedere valorizzata la sceneggiatura (di Woody Allen, che è il vero punto di forza del film). Non a caso, il film è candidato anche come migliore sceneggiatura originale.
> 
> E Cate Blanchett ha tirato fuori una delle migliori prestazioni femminili degli ultimi 10 anni.


Si, la Blanchett la amo... Non sopporto Allen purtroppo...


----------



## Mou (17 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si, la Blanchett la amo... Non sopporto Allen purtroppo...



Alterna bellissimi film (Match Point, Blue Jasmine imho, Midnight in Paris) a pessimi film (To Rome With Love, e quell'altro film in cui Colin Farrell e Ewan McGregor erano fratelli…)


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Alterna bellissimi film (Match Point, Blue Jasmine imho, Midnight in Paris) a pessimi film (To Rome With Love, e quell'altro film in cui Colin Farrell e Ewan McGregor erano fratelli…)



Sarà che l'ultimo film che ho visto di Allen era To Rome With Love  blue Jasmine proprio non mi è piaciuto... Però da ammettere che la Blanchett è stata fantastica... Non fosse stato per lei sarei uscito dal cinema...


----------



## Brain84 (20 Gennaio 2014)

12 Years a Slave devo ancora vederlo ma tutti dicono sia un caplolavoro.

Di Caprio non credo vincerà..ormai agli Accademy lo odiano, non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## BB7 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> 12 Years a Slave devo ancora vederlo ma tutti dicono sia un caplolavoro.



L'ho visto ieri, sicuramente un ottimo film ma imho non capolavoro. Quello che non mi ha convinto molto è lo stile del film che è un po troppo orientato a una narrazione stile documentario. Ok che si basa su una storia vera ma in alcuni punti l'ho trovato anche leggermente pesante e le 2 e passa ore in generale si sentono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ho visto ieri The Wolf of Wall Street, la prima nota va sicuramente a Di Caprio. Non vorrei esagerare, forse mi sbaglio, ma probabilmente è la sua miglior interpretazione in assoluto e tra le migliori degli ultimi anni, fa di tutto in quel film, credo che l'Oscar lo meriti lui per distacco ma pagherà il tema di "12 Years a Slave" che permetterà a questo film di fare razzia alla prossima premiazione.


----------



## Belfast Boy (28 Gennaio 2014)

Mi manca Nebraska da vedere ancora. 
Voglio però dire una cosa sul favorito 12 years of slave...è roba prettamente che si rifà alla Storia Statunitense, capibile poco da noi Europei. Tutto sto filmone non mi pare proprio. Capisco che gli Americani necessitino nel loro inconscio di una sorta di espiazione ma ci sono film ed interpretazioni decisamente migliori. Spero non ripetano l'errore di Lincoln dello scorso anno che eccezion fatta per il grandissimo Daniel Day Lewis era veramente un film mediocre...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Mi manca Nebraska da vedere ancora.
> Voglio però dire una cosa sul favorito 12 years of slave...è roba prettamente che si rifà alla Storia Statunitense, capibile poco da noi Europei. Tutto sto filmone non mi pare proprio. Capisco che gli Americani necessitino nel loro inconscio di una sorta di espiazione ma ci sono film ed interpretazioni decisamente migliori. Spero non ripetano l'errore di Lincoln dello scorso anno che eccezion fatta per il grandissimo Daniel Day Lewis era veramente un film mediocre...


Esattamente, il tema va di moda e soltanto per questo vincerà la statuetta ma tanto per cominciare il miglior attore dovrebbe andare a Di Caprio e, a titolo esclusivamente personale, darei il premio per il miglior film ad American Hustle.


----------



## Belfast Boy (29 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esattamente, il tema va di moda e soltanto per questo vincerà la statuetta ma tanto per cominciare il miglior attore dovrebbe andare a Di Caprio e, a titolo esclusivamente personale, darei il premio per il miglior film ad American Hustle.



Sono d'accordo, Di Caprio lo meriterebbe tra le altre cose già da shutter island fosse per me. Ma se pensi che Scorsese stesso ha dovuto fare fior di film prima di vincerlo...ho idea che Leo aspetterà parecchio. Danno per favorito come miglior attore Matthew Mcconaughey la cui carriera a livello di costanza interpretativa di Di Caprio se la sogna. 
Su American Hustle non saprei, bel film certamente ma con troppi virtuosismi degli attori stessi, per altro mi è piaciuta poco la Lawrence, troppo giovane e poco credibile per quel ruolo a mio avviso. Ottimo invece Christian Bale con annessa ennesima trasformazione del fisico, mi piacerebbe avere uno storico degli ultimi 10 anni delle sue analisi del sangue


----------



## Nicco (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri ho visto American Hustle e devo dire che non mi ha entusiasmato, un film che mira a trame contorte e ad analisi complesse di differenti personalità ma che a me è risultato un puro atto di stile di ogni singolo protagonista. Non ho trovato coerenza e spesso mi sono ritrovato a pensare "adesso decollerà, succederà qualcosa, non può essere così piatto".


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Mi manca Nebraska da vedere ancora.
> Voglio però dire una cosa sul favorito 12 years of slave...è roba prettamente che si rifà alla Storia Statunitense, capibile poco da noi Europei. Tutto sto filmone non mi pare proprio. Capisco che gli Americani necessitino nel loro inconscio di una sorta di espiazione ma ci sono film ed interpretazioni decisamente migliori. Spero non ripetano l'errore di Lincoln dello scorso anno che eccezion fatta per il grandissimo Daniel Day Lewis era veramente un film mediocre...



Beh l'anno scorso Lincoln nonostante il gran numero di nomination ottenne un solo Oscar (proprio a Daniel Day Lewis), quindi alla fine furono coerenti. 
Di Caprio purtroppo non lo vincerà mai, soprattutto dopo quello che è successo lo scorso anno, quando avrebbe strameritato la nomination al miglior non protagonista per l'interpretazione di Candy in Django Unchained. Stiamo parlando di un attore che negli ultimi anni non ha sbagliato nemmeno un colpo (persino in un film mediocre come Gatsby la sua interpretazione spiccava), è evidente che l'Academy non lo abbia in simpatia, per usare un eufemismo.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

Beh il miglior attore dovrebbero darlo al miglior attore del momento, ovvero Bale. In American Hustle tiene il film in piedi da solo.


----------



## O Animal (29 Gennaio 2014)

Miglior Film: favorito "American Hustle", possibile sorpresa "12 Anni Schiavo";
Miglior Regista: Alfonso Cuaron per "Gravity";
Miglior Attore: Matthew McConaughey per "Dallas Buyers Club";
Miglior Attrice: Cate Blanchett per "Blue Jasmine";
Miglior Attore non protagonista: Jared Leto per "Dallas Buyers Club";
Miglior Attrice non protagonista: favorita Lupita Nyong'o per "12 Anni Schiavo" su Jennifer Lawrence per "American Hustle";
Miglior Sceneggiatura Originale: favorito Spike Jonze per "Lei" su Singer e Russell per "American Hustle";
Miglior Sceneggiatura Adattata: John Ridley per "12 Anni Schiavo";
Miglior Film di Animazione: "Frozen".


----------



## BB7 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ho appena visto *Her*. Film *GENIALE*.

Dialoghi INCREDIBILI, regia fantastica. Attori bravissimi, Scarlett si supera (anche se sentiamo solo la voce). 

Trama molto più realistica di quel che può sembrare ed il tutto è reso in modo CREDIBILE. 
Consiglio a tutti di guardarlo, tra i film nominati che ho visto fin'ora è quello che mi ha colpito di più onestamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Miglior Film: favorito "American Hustle", possibile sorpresa "12 Anni Schiavo";
> Miglior Regista: Alfonso Cuaron per "Gravity";
> Miglior Attore: Matthew McConaughey per "Dallas Buyers Club";
> Miglior Attrice: Cate Blanchett per "Blue Jasmine";
> ...


Ah, tu sei il psychic?  Lo spero perché vorrei andasse ad American Hustle la statuetta per il miglior film.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2014)

Matthew McConaughey è strepitoso. Ha dato le piste a Leo. La scena delle farfalle è commovente..


----------



## BB7 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Matthew McConaughey è strepitoso. Ha dato le piste a Leo. La scena delle farfalle è commovente..



McConaughey sta facendo cose pazzesche anche nel telefilm iniziato da poco "True Detective" che ti consiglio di guardare ;P


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> McConaughey sta facendo cose pazzesche anche nel telefilm iniziato da poco "True Detective" che ti consiglio di guardare ;P



Farò!
Ma hai presente la scena delle farfalle?! È stato perfetto!


----------



## BB7 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Farò!
> Ma hai presente la scena delle farfalle?! È stato perfetto!










Però la mia scena preferita è quando si trovano al supermercato e incontrano il suo vecchio amico


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Però la mia scena preferita è quando si trovano al supermercato e incontrano il suo vecchio amico


Anche quella.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Marzo 2014)

Stanotte!


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2014)

Ora posso fare le mie previsioni, premesso che ho visto tutti i film nominati a parte Captain Phillips. 


*Miglior Film:* 12 years a slave 
*Miglior Regista:* Alfonso Cuaron
*Miglior Attore:* Matthew McConaughey
*Miglior Attrice:* Cate Blanchett
*Miglior Attore non protagonista:* Jared Leto
*Miglior Attrice non protagonista*: Lupita Nyong'o
*Miglior Sceneggiatura Originale:* Her
*Miglior Sceneggiatura Adattata:* The Wolf of Wall Street
*Miglior Film di Animazione:* Frozen
*Miglior Fotografia:* Nebraska
*Miglior Musica:* Her
*Miglior Canzone:* Frozen - Let it go
*Migliori Effetti Speciali:* Gravity


----------

